# Is my DSR 6000 toast?



## scarabus (May 16, 2002)

Anyone seen this?

TiVo died recently. When power cycled there was nothing on the screen at all.
I assumed a bad drive and tried to replace it from an old image onto a spare 80Gb disk.

After restoring on to the new drive on power-up it has the grey "Welcome - powering up" screen for maybe 8 seconds. It then resets. After that it just keeps looping - shows the grey screen for maybe 2 seconds and resets. If I power cycle it everything starts again; 8 seconds then it loops.

I tried putting the old disk back in and this doesn't happen; no grey screen at all.

I'm thinking it may be the power supply  What do you think?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

There's a white parlex strip connecting the power supply to the motherboard. Try removing it and cleaning it with a pencil eraser. I believe weaknees even sells replacement strips. If you still have problems, then my money is on the power supply. Maybe it's time for an upgrade? You could sell the cachecard on ebay and make enough back off of it to get a Series 2.


----------



## scarabus (May 16, 2002)

Da Goon said:


> There's a white parlex strip connecting the power supply to the motherboard. Try removing it and cleaning it with a pencil eraser.


That did the trick! Cheers.


----------

